

Don't be afraid of the s-word - bjhess
http://the99percent.com/tips/6519/dont-be-afraid-of-the-s-word

======
adorton
Very useful article. One thing I struggle with as a consultant is gauging a
client's price sensitivity. Unfortunately, the article doesn't cover this
point in great detail.

I also have trouble mentioning my team's hourly rate without scaring my
clients. Our rate is higher than a good number of my clients expect. This is
especially problematic with smaller clients. I have some leeway to offer
discounts, but it's hard to do without first gauging client expectations.

Does anyone have any advice on how to talk about a project's potential price,
and how to get a better idea of the client's budget?

------
mhb
I thought it would be about Shatner and Shit My Dad Says:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/09/shit-my-dad-says-
bo...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/09/shit-my-dad-says-boycott-
_n_675685.html)

